# AQ Modifier - Can I Use This?



## ABridgman (Aug 30, 2013)

The AQ Modifier is used to indicate services provided in a HPSA (Healthcare Professional Shortage Area) thus eligible for 10% incentive bonus.

The problem I'm having is a little strange.

The County in which my doctor practices, Monroe, Pennsylvania - recently underwent re-addressing because of the implementation of a 911 system.  The Clearinghouse consistently rejects the address of this office and will not let the claims go electronically.

So I have had to bill the service location as the address in Carbon County, which is NOT an HPSA, as Monroe County is.

Can I append an AQ modifier on claims that, in fact, happened in Monroe County, even while reporting service location as Carbon County, because my electronic claims get rejected by the Clearinghouse when I try to use the Monroe County address - this because USPS apparently has not bothered to update it's national database in order to include this new, correct address?

Or is this something I should try to contact the Clearinghouse about and get resolved, so that claims correctly can be electronically submitted?  A lot of insurance companies will not even ACCEPT paper claims, making this not really an option.


----------



## aclements (Sep 23, 2013)

Medicare will go by the address on your claim that you have for the service location. If you are billing under the incorrect service location, they will not reimburse for the AQ modifier. This sounds like an issue you need to resolve with your clearing house. You shouldn't change your address to get around a computer issue. I would really push the clearing house to correct.


----------

